# Chaos terminators en masse?



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

Fluff wise this is probably heresy in itself but i've seen space marine terminator armies around the place lately (especially after new dark angels with all the deathwing) and wondered would a chaos terminator army be feasible? 

They are cheaper than normal space marine terminators when bog standard at 30 pts. But they only come with the combi bolter and power weapon as standard. Its the normal pts to make them weild power fists/lightning claws plus you can only have 1 heavy weapon unless you have a 10 man squad  . They can carry icons though, which quite frankly could be cool to have mainly terminators able to summon in demons to be their meatshields. Of course you'd need troops and a Hq along side all those elites but i figure your best bet is just to take 2 noise marine squads of 5 with all their sonic devilry.

I was wondering what people thought on the subject?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

They'd all be rediculously obnoxious to kill if given the mark of tzeentch. Not much wants to pour ap2 fire for, at the very best, a 50% chance to kill.

Also it'd be rather amusing if every single one took combi weapons and used them on the same turn.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I love massive amounts of termies. I'm plaining on taking 30-50 termies in my army (I only play Apocalypse now).:biggrin:

But in 2000-2500 pt games I don't think it's a good idea. it's just to many points in a couple squads.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

like the idea


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think its totally viable I'm putting together an army like that right now. Like you said, it does have 2 small noise marines units that work almost like devastators but can move and shoot too. For the Terminator units I am thinking one big unit of 10 terminators, 2 aspiring champs both with autocannon and lightning claw, and then the rest normal terminators, but mark of khorne for the whole unit. And then a second terminator unit of maybe 6 terminators - 1 autocannon/claw, 3 combi melta, 2 regular. And then add 3 obliterators for heavier support, it works out to around 1,500 points.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

Makes sense fluff-wise. Lords surround themselves with retinues of other powerful individuals. With Icons, you have an effective teleport homer for you terminators (have to check on that). They'll be even harder in 5th edition if they keep the "reserves auto-deploy by turn 4" rule....

And of course it's heresy, they're _*heretics!*_


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

If your in a non-apoc game you'll be out numbered by about 5:1, especially if your against things like guard, nids and orks.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

I am currently waiting to finish a game where Purepolarpanzer Ork Horde outnumbers my Space Marine 'Narc-Wing' by about 4.5:1:shok:

Fortunately, first turn shooting went 33:2 for me.

Then again, Chaos doesn't get massed stormbolters and assault cannons...


----------



## Lemartes (Dec 16, 2007)

But they get cheap Combiweapons, and are tougher, due Icons of Nurgle or Tzeentch.

Lemartes


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i think it could work. min troops and a cheapish termy HQ would go well with it.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Actually.... it would be cool as hell to try at the least.

*The Wraithlord loads up Armybuilder to test some theories...


----------

